# Laws Governing Haunted Attractions



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello,

I'm in the process of planning an attraction for the haunt I work closely with, and am looking for some information on laws and/or regulations that govern the haunt industry.

The attraction that I am brainstorming would have some non-conventional elements, including actors who could touch the patrons.

I know that security and surveillance is a must, but I am not sure about additional permits/limitations to this type of attraction.

Any resources that you could recommend would be much appreciated!


----------

